# Treating



## brookierazz (Jan 25, 2014)

What's a good treat to train my goats with?

Sent from my HP 7 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Raisins


----------



## dance4emily (Jan 20, 2014)

Animal crackers is the best I think!


----------



## dance4emily (Jan 20, 2014)

Animal crackers is the best I think!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

They will mug you for a bag of corn chips or at least mine will.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Peanuts


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I have to offer mixed munchies, since I have found nothing that all 10 will eat. Or the little diva's will mug me for one treat for 3 days in a row, then turn up their nose like it's beneath their royal palate. Silly goaties. :-D 

Our crew likes whole peanuts in the shell, animal crackers, grapes, cherry tomatoes, raisins, corn chips, tortilla chips, dried papaya or banana chips.


----------



## kmontgomery76 (May 15, 2014)

Mine love sunflower seeds. (In shell) All you have to do is shake the bag and mine go bazooka for em'. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

My goats go crazy for bananas, Doritos and doughnuts


----------



## CruznMinies (May 28, 2014)

Mine practically tackle me when I have a few sugarcubes! :lol:


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

It may sound bizarre, but my girls will practically do back flips for basil leaves. They made their way into my herbs once, and now it's their favorite treat. They do love raisins too though.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

My goats love those peppermint flavored horse nuggets by purina! I literally get jumped on!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Dried apples All of mine love and I was training a house goat with them she'd go to the door to get out go potty and get her apples.


----------



## greenfield (Apr 5, 2012)

Mine get our banana peels and orange rinds cut up into pieces. Some prefer one over the other. And or course raisins for that very special treat.


----------

